# The Pigeon that doesn't make a good pet



## Alicia80 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi all, 

I plan to keep a pigeon. I want to know among the following pigeons, which one doesn't really make a good pet and why. 

>> diamond pigeon, mourning pigeon, old german owl, white pigeon and tumblr pigeon. 

Thx in advance for any reply.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

If you're talking about diamond doves, many people have them and enjoy them. I don't find them as interactive as say a frillback or Indian Fantail. Homers are highly intelligent but usually need more activity than can be provided in a home, unless it is flightless. Then a home would be ideal.
Mourning doves are wild and tend to be flighty in captivity. Ringneck doves make great pets. I'm sure OGO's and tumblers could make great pets as well. 
I think pigeons as pets are highly underrated. So much depends on their individual personalities. I have some who are cuddly and sweet, then others who want me to know that they are no man's pet! Some are quite needy of my affection and some who treat me like the hired help! I love them all, no matter. Hoping you'll find a great companion!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Diamond Doves can make great pets  They are so tiny and cute! Mine were pretty flighty, but that's because I got them as adults from a breeder, so they weren't tamed as babies.
Mourning doves are wild and protected. Most people do not have them unless they rehabbed them and they are unable to be safely released.
Old German Owls are easily tamed, as well as all the other owl breeds. I have Oriental Frills and they have great personalities! I sell them as squeakers for pets.
There are many breeds of tumblers, so I guess it would depend on which one you get. Parlor tumblers are a ground bird so they would be the easiest to tame. Next in line would be any of the show tumbler breeds. Flying tumblers would be a bit harder to tame.
White is just a color. Just about every pigeon breed (over 300) comes in white.

Personally, for pets I suggest fantails, owls/frills, kings, or ringneck doves.
ANY pigeon breed or dove species can be tamed, if you start young. The older they are, the more time it takes to tame them.

Mickacoo has a lot of tame and friendly pigeons for adoption! 
http://www.mickacoo.org
http://www.rescuereport.org


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Alicia80 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I plan to keep a pigeon. I want to know among the following pigeons, which one doesn't really make a good pet and why.
> 
> ...


not much to add to Dove52's post.. but just wanted to add that pigeons in general are not what alot of people expect from a pet bird like the hookbills they sell at the pet store.. those type birds are very animated and have to have interations and are playful.. pigeons and doves tend to be a bit more wild like and when mature pretty much just want to mate and try to make a family..it is a big part of what they do..and sometimes if it is the only pigeon it will see the human as his mate.. not that that is a bad thing it just can be different than what folks expect out of a pet bird.. they do like to bath and they like to pic up objects like hay and pine needles and may like a stuff toy if they think it is their mate.. they can come to you for treats.. but unless they are hand raised they tend to be standoffish.... it is just the way they are.. I tend to be happy just to watch them fly and interact with each other I do not have a need to make a house pet out of them.. but that is just me.


----------



## Alicia80 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, 
Thanks all for explanation. It's really helpful for me to pick one nice dove .


----------

